# Hello/Need advice



## Franny (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello. I am fifty years old, overweight and have a back that acts up sometimes. I live in Nashua, NH.

I've always wanted to experience the discipline inherent in the martial arts, but don't know where or how to start.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 30, 2006)

Start to have fun by doing some research on the schools in your area. visit several of them and get a feeling for what art / instructor is right for you.
Something like Tai Chi may work for you since it may be easier on your back or you may research and find something else that suits you.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 30, 2006)

First off hello and what do you like about martial arts and that would be the best to start with.
Terry


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 30, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Something like Tai Chi may work for you since it may be easier on your back or you may research and find something else that suits you.


 
I totally agree.


----------



## Carol (Jun 30, 2006)

Greetings Franny, and hello from "south of the border"  

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2006)

Greetings and I agree, Tai Chi, probably best to go with Yang style of Cheng Menching style.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome to martialtalk.

You are never to old to start studying the arts so as a few have said look aound at some of the schools in your area (i might even try the Manchester and salem areas) talk to the students and instructors and find one that you think will fit your needs.
Keep us informed as to how it goes


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  You certainly came to the right place for help.  I will also echo the recommendations of looking into Tai Chi.  More importantly, be patient with yourself and allow your body to adjust to the new physical activity.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## MJS (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  As the others have said, you're never too old to start training.  Take a look around at some of the schools in your area.  If there is something along the lines of Tai Chi, that might be a good route to take! 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting and I hope you find an art that is a work out for your mind as well as your body. :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 3, 2006)

First, welcome aboard!  I think you'll find this a very polite, and friendly, community that's quite willing to help.  

By all means, post some questions in the Beginner's forum.  You'll get a lot of exposure there, and some honest-to-goodness assistance.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Franzfri (Jul 3, 2006)

Franny said:
			
		

> Hello. I am fifty years old, overweight and have a back that acts up sometimes. I live in Nashua, NH.
> 
> I've always wanted to experience the discipline inherent in the martial arts, but don't know where or how to start.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!


 
Hi,  I'm 62 years old and started to do Tai Chi Yang style when I was 59 1/2.  I had been walking and waving my arms around to fend off arthritis and bersitis and backaches etc.  I am still overweigt.  A local adult school was offering Tai Chi and I signed up.  I didn't know that the class I chose was the Guang Ping (long form - more martial arts oriented).  The following year when I took a class in the Beijing style of Tai Chi, the short form, I was happy that I had started with the Guang Ping. In the short form body weight is often on one leg.  In the long form body weight is evenly distributed.  My legs and hips have gotten stronger.  I can balance on one leg to do a kick and I'm having fun.  I like to say that I'm getting 3 benefits; weight bearing exercise, meditation, and self defense.  I also do Chi Gong which is related to Tai Chi but different, more internal and meditative.  I haven't gone to any "senior" tai chi classes, but watched one in the park once.  It looked more like Chi Gong than Tai Chi.  I wish I had started Tai Chi years ago. I believe I am the oldest person at my school.  Contact me if you like.  I live in Bergen County NY.
Fran


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Franny.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2006)

Great to have you here Franny  Enjoy the board~!

~Tess


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Franny, Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Think up some goals what are you trying to get out of your martial arts training?  Physical Fitness? Self Discipline? Delf Defense? Ect.  Also I would consult a Doctor about that back problem before I start any martial arts program, to make sure you wont injure it further.  Have fun on the boards.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  Never to old, big, small or whatever to start!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 5, 2006)

I'd recommend Taiji (Tai-Chi) if you can locate a good instructor in your area...

And Welcome!


----------



## Franny (Jul 6, 2006)

Tai chi seems to be the consensus! thank you. I'll be looking for someone in my area.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Franny! 

Though I wouldn't contradict the suggestions for Tai Chi, I would heed evenflow1121's suggestion about what your personal goals are and talking to a doctor before deciding on what art you'd like to try. If that suits your purpose, that's great, but don't limit yourself because you're overweight and have back problems. At 190 lbs, I'm not thin, but I'm not exactly overweight either. Regardless, it's a bit of mass to have to move around. I've also had two herniated discs and still never stopped practicing Taekwondo. My point being, is whatever art you choose, as long as you work within your abilities, you'll be alright. Over time, your abilites will increase. If you choose an art because you feel it's the only one you're capable of, you may become discontented with it. If you choose an art because it suits your purpose, you're more likely to stay with it, and physically you'll adapt. Just something to think about.

Best wishes regardless of what you choose.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome and good luck on your search.


----------

